# carvewright patterns



## johrich (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm new to CNC and just got a Carvewright but it seems you either have to create or buy all of the patterns you need to produce a descent project. I have a cabin in Colorado and would like to make some projects that would relate to surroundings. Can anyone help me?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI johrich

Just a take a good snapshot then rework into a negative image then inport it into the Carvewright software...

The ones below are of Mt. Elbert in Colorado
==========



johrich said:


> I'm new to CNC and just got a Carvewright but it seems you either have to create or buy all of the patterns you need to produce a descent project. I have a cabin in Colorado and would like to make some projects that would relate to surroundings.  Can anyone help me?


----------



## johrich (Dec 28, 2008)

That sounds easy Bob but I don't even know how to start.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI johrich

I would suggest you hit the books or to say go to the 
http://www.carvewright.com/forum/

and read ever post,,, they have a great help forum 

It will take a bit of time but you will be ahead of the game...
Down load the new ver. 1.131 and update your software and the memory cards..that's a good place to start 


Then take it one step at a time...read the manual you got with the machine over and over it's a great help but you must read it over and over from the 1st. page to the last page,,, yep I know what you are saying I don't want to read I want to use the machine...but one step at time 

If you don't you will not like the machine and you will give it up.. 

I will say it took me 30 days to get the software down and I'm still working on that one..  many tools in the software,, do get on the mailing list from carvewright you will get many great tips how to use the machine.. 

Below you will see just two of them Feb.08 ,in the PDF format..


==========



johrich said:


> That sounds easy Bob but I don't even know how to start.


----------



## johrich (Dec 28, 2008)

Bob,
Thanks for the advice- I'm gonna need all I can get. The worst part of it is the machine doesn't work and Carvewright is dealing with it. So I have plenty of time to research with learning how to use it. 
John


----------

